# Camera connection kit et copies ...



## Bond@007 (4 Novembre 2010)

J'envisage d'acquérir cet accessoire pour transférer mes documents pdfs sous Goodreader et ce sans passer par iTunes.

iTunes me lance à chaque connection une synchronisation, sauvegarde et installation longues et fastidieuses (ok j'ai pas mal d'applis installées mais c'est saoulant).

Est-ce que le kit apple avec son port SD me permettrait d'installer mes pdfs rapidement ? Idem à partir d'un disque dure externe ?

Quelles sont toutes les possibilités de ce produit sur iPad jailbreaké ?

Prendre une copie 2 en 1 permettrait-elle les mêmes choses ?

Merci d'éclairer ma lanterne au sujet de cet accessoire !


----------

